# Hockey



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Who plays
What do you play, level.. position
Fav team
Who will win the cup
How long have you played

Lets talk hockey!!!!
I play
Left wing
Mostly Shinny
Play in a "D" league
Leaf's who else?None 
6 months..

Your turn even if its to bash the Leafs
Bev


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I play road hockey every sunday with a bunch of guys. It's fun as heck. 

I don't watch the NHL all that much, but do in the playoffs because every sport is exciting in the playoffs.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Your turn even if its to bash the Leafs


There will be no Leaf bashing or I'll ban your ass!!  :wink:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wooo Canucks:banana:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Go Bruins Go


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> There will be no Leaf bashing or I'll ban your ass!!  :wink:


Would it be considered bashing to point out that they have never won a Stanley Cup on Cable TV? Ooops, I just realized that they have never won a cup on Colour TV either..... 

Go Habs Go.....


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I play defense . I started playing with classmates this years , because my mom wouldn't let me play in a league when I was a kid(she said I was too agressive) . 
I'm a poor colege student and don,t have cable , so I don't watch hockey much , but I hope the habs will make the playoff and win the cup .
My favorite team is Dallas though , because my first hockey card ever was Darcy Wakaluk , and I thought he was the best goaltender ever . :banana:


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I play in division 4 of www.hna.com in Calgary. Play defence now, was a goalie when I was a kid, played to Junior B.

I am a Canucks fan, but seldomly watch the NHL. I find it hard to sit through a game. For business reasons I get an opportunity to attend many Flames games, which I mostly avoid. Unless it's a good friend or something, I don't go.

Stanley Cup this year... flip a coin... I'll go the Devils, again. Ask me tomorrow and I would pick a different team, no real dominant teams in the NHL anymore.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i look forward to discussing hockey _after_ they ban all violence from the game.

-politically correct spoilsport


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i look forward to discussing hockey _after_ they ban all violence from the game.
> 
> -politically correct spoilsport


I hope you mean fighting. Hitting is violent, if they take it out of the game they might as well call it figure skating.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't think they should ban fighting but should do something about the cheap shots. If you go toe to toe then thats fine your both ready let the best man win. I you break a stick over the guys head or punch him in the throat when he is not ready then yeah charge him.

Hockey is a rough sport and its part of the game to get physical with you oposite team. Last week I had a guy yell at me because I was to rough with him on the boards..the puck was at our feet and we were fighting for it.
He is 6.3 and 230, I am 5.8 and 150.. the guy was a wimp.. if he got mad at that then he should take up knitting. 
He later said I was right, its just pushing not fighting..

If your not going to play hard then don't bother..Fighting is another story.
Bev


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I think they should take the staged fights out of the game. When both teams send their goon line out and two guys fight because of what happened five shifts ago. IMO that has to go.

Spontaneous fights, where two guys drop the gloves. I am ok with. 

Unfortunately the "respect" discussion is true. I even notice it playing adult rec hockey. My league team we have had numerous fights, spears, butt-ends, hits from behind etc... all of us have jobs to go to, it amazes me to see it happen. 

Oddly enough the pick-up hockey I play on Monday nights, you never see any of this, and I would say the calibre is actually better than my league team. 

So it's not part of the "game" it's part of the "mentality".


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Crucial game for the Leafs this afternoon on TSN. A win puts them tied with Rangers for 7th. Leap frogging the Habs.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

CHOKE 

I thought the guys would be on top of the game last night but looks like they lost some gas..too bad.

Do you think the Leafs are going to get into the play offs?
Right now it looks like it may not happen to me, they still have my support but the wagon is getting pretty slow... jumping speed.

Bev


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Da Leafs*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> Crucial game for the Leafs this afternoon on TSN. A win puts them tied with Rangers for 7th. Leap frogging the Habs.


I'm a loyal and die hard leafs fan..........but they are so infuriating sometimes.
Saturday night they win in overtime.....which shouldnt have happened they were up four to friggin one and then yesterday a total blow out.
I think its sadly a case of too little too late. Ferguson and Maurice dont know what the hell they are doing......they should have acquired a goalie instead of yannick perreault. And that in itself just tells how indecisive they are with this being his third stint in Toronto.......beyond comprehension.............and they keep trading away their young prospects. Just watch, Bell will be a solid defenseman ........while we are stuck watching Bryan McCabe and his bonehead plays.
40 years and counting without a cup.
Maybe before I die?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I'm a loyal and die hard leafs fan..........but they are so infuriating sometimes.
> Saturday night they win in overtime.....which shouldnt have happened they were up four to friggin one and then yesterday a total blow out.
> I think its sadly a case of too little too late. Ferguson and Maurice dont know what the hell they are doing......they should have acquired a goalie instead of yannick perreault. And that in itself just tells how indecisive they are with this being his third stint in Toronto.......beyond comprehension.............and they keep trading away their young prospects. Just watch, Bell will be a solid defenseman ........while we are stuck watching Bryan McCabe and his bonehead plays.
> 40 years and counting without a cup.
> Maybe before I die?


I don't know about the goalie. The first two goals Raycroft didn't even have a chance on, the second was a defensive break down. I think they should have grabbed Roberts, he wanted to come back.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Da Leafs*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> I don't know about the goalie. The first two goals Raycroft didn't even have a chance on, the second was a defensive break down. I think they should have grabbed Roberts, he wanted to come back.


I know........he brings a lot of depth to that team. I think the penguins will actually do well if they tune up their defensive game...their power play is wicked, Toronto is familiar with that stat..... and the leafs caught them a little flat footed saturday night. I'm hoping for the best though.......it will probably come down to that Montreal game next Saturday. 
Thats the thing about us leaf fans our hope never falters... well sometimes it does....hahaha.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I wish I liked sports...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I hope you mean fighting. Hitting is violent, if they take it out of the game they might as well call it figure skating.


...fighting, certainly, although violent, intentional, unneccessary hits should be outlawed, as well. we teach our children that violence is unnaceptable and anti-social, not to mention illegal, then we take them to a hockey game...

-dh


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

The Leafs stink. And they'll continue to stink until someone comes in and cleans house like Brian Colangelo did with the Raptors. As it stands, however, the whole organization seems to have a culture of "good enough" from the top down and organizations like that don't win. It's a miracle they've done as well as they have this season.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats it!!*

Played hockey since the age of 8. Went to Montreal Pro Hockey School at the age of 9 and was taught by Guy Carbonneau, Mike Lawlor, Russ Courtnall, Ryan Walter, Sergio Momesso, and met Larry Robinson (defense coach at the school), Brian Hayward (goalie coach at the school) and other players in the organization at the time. After that year, for 11 consecutive seasons, I was the fastest skater in my league, played on 4 all star teams, and our team won 9 championships out of 11 seasons. Tried out for the junior A Brampton Capitals at the age of 16, and got knocked out my first time out (got caught with my head down) and that was enough to end any kind of momentum I had at any type pro hockey career. Still to date, I suffer from side effects of that hit! Not to mention i've broken my tailbone, and tore my shoulder blade muscle working in the steel industry just 2 years ago.

My favorite team if you haven't guessed it by now, is the Montreal Canadiens! I would have to stick with them as they fight for the final playoff birth, and say they'll win the Cup!

P.S. no I do not suffer dillusional side effects from that hit which makes me belive they'll win!! I am fully aware of what i've said and stick to my statement 100% lol


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rattlesnake said:


> My favorite team if you haven't guessed it by now, is the Montreal Canadiens! I would have to stick with them as they fight for the final playoff birth, and say they'll win the Cup!
> 
> P.S. no I do not suffer dillusional side effects from that hit which makes me belive they'll win!! I am fully aware of what i've said and stick to my statement 100% lol


Making playoffs highly likely. Winning the stanley cup, no way in hell. Way too much power out west, not to mention they'll have to play the Sabres in the first round.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*The Habs*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> Making playoffs highly likely. Winning the stanley cup, no way in hell. Way too much power out west, not to mention they'll have to play the Sabres in the first round.


My team (Toronto) has a slim chance at making it..........I agree the Habs will make it in............but they'll exit first round............I'm predicting the same thing for the Senators.......if they meet up with Pittsburgh.
Ottawa is long on talent and again short on Heart.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That must of been a big shock to take that hit and loose out on your NHL shot. I would of been walking around for months trying to figure out what to do.

Kinda did the same thing with Motocross, ripped up my knees just before I went pro..Still went pro but the knees just couldnt take it.
Didn't know what to do so moved to Vancouver!! that fixed it!

Bev


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

Shock it was, NHL who knows, but it happens to the best of them! Live for the present and the future, leave the past in the dust! GO HABS GO!!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Habs... Don't really play, cept the occasional ball hockey game.
Don't watch the games as much as I'd like too .


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Hockey Violence*



david henman said:


> ...fighting, certainly, although violent, intentional, unneccessary hits should be outlawed, as well. we teach our children that violence is unnaceptable and anti-social, not to mention illegal, then we take them to a hockey game...
> 
> -dh


There has to be stiffer penalties for these infractions during the games, use your stick for anything other than handling or shooting the puck, you're out of the game any cheap shots......you're out of the game and suspended indefinitely.
In my opinion Bertuzzi should not be playing hockey after the sickening display he pulled...........he also, because he is playing should be compensating Steve Moore who may never ever play again. Hockey is a rough sport for sure but it can be made a lot better and safer than it is.
Go Leafs Go.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm completely against fighting in hockey. What Bert pulled was totally wrong but frankly what steve moore did to Naslund just before that stunt was too. Moore was a coward who isn't afraid of going after guys that he knows won't fight but he didn't wanna fight Bert. The point is, you can't punish one guy and not punish others...so to keep it simple they should just ban fighting in hockey period...

anyone here watch last nights' game with Team Luongo....I mean the Cannucks and Dallas Stars? Awesome game. I was watching it instead of studying for my final exam which was today :tongue:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

rippinglickfest said:


> There has to be stiffer penalties for these infractions during the games, use your stick for anything other than handling or shooting the puck, you're out of the game any cheap shots......you're out of the game and suspended indefinitely.
> In my opinion Bertuzzi should not be playing hockey after the sickening display he pulled...........he also, because he is playing should be compensating Steve Moore who may never ever play again. Hockey is a rough sport for sure but it can be made a lot better and safer than it is.
> Go Leafs Go.


Bertuzzi Played at the olympics for canada at the last one didn't he?(Italy I think? slips my mind.)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It would appear the Sabres are all but done, after that display last night.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It would appear the Sabres are all but done, after that display last night.



Yeah, they're in serious trouble. They remind of the senators last year. They have played very well for short periods, but they can't seem to sustain the intensity long enough to win the games. They don't seem to be adjusting well to the tighter "playoff style" hockey. You could see it in the New York series too. 

Ottawa is pretty impressive this year. I've never seen them control the play so well for so long. Its a competely different team than the one that played Buffalo in '06. Alfredsson, especially, seems to be a changed man this year. Emery has been key, too. He seems to be maintaining his focus much better than last year. I don't think he's the best goalie out there, but he's been consistently very good. 

I think Ottawa is looking pretty good for the cup.


----------

